# NOOB!!! C&C product photo



## tmjjk (Jun 1, 2012)

My very first product photography...any c&c would be a great help...thank you....ps... did not get paid...


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 1, 2012)

Bump for c&c


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 1, 2012)

The first looks a little under exposed, in comparison.
Also cropped a little tight, and vertical or square crop might be better.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree with Bitter on all counts.  #1 looks slightly under exposed (1/2 stop or so), and the WB may be *slightly* off.  I also agree that a square crop could really work here.

Are these crops, or originals?


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 1, 2012)

Originals.. What about the green background?  Should I use white?  And I definitely see the issues with the 1st one now... Thanks


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 1, 2012)

They might be cropped.. I have to check when I get to my pc... Can't remember... I took about 10 different shots...


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm thinking on your first, the cupcake was too close to the background.  Because you were getting spill back into the subject, you probably reduced the exposure to compensate.

The spill from the background robs it a little bit of it's sharpness, and it just doesn't look 'clean'.


----------



## morganza (Jun 2, 2012)

The cream part looks so detailed and good though.


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 3, 2012)

any better.... same image, different crop and edit... after seeing on here, the background looked bluish... so I tweaked again...


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 3, 2012)

You still have the background bleeding back into the subject.  It just robs the edges of the sharpness that should be there.


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 3, 2012)

Kerbouchard said:
			
		

> You still have the background bleeding back into the subject.  It just robs the edges of the sharpness that should be there.



I really like your work kerbourchard and respect your opinion... Could you help me understand the bleeding... And will just bringing my subject further away from the background fix this?


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 3, 2012)

tmjjk said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Basically, what is happening is the light is reflecting off of the background and hitting your subject.  It is kind of causing the outer edges of the subject to merge with the background, thus resulting in the slightly hazy edges.

And yes, bringing your subject further away from the background will help fix it.


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you very much! I thought the haze was because I shot too wide open... I will work on this... Too bad the cupcakes are gone


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 3, 2012)

tmjjk said:


> Thank you very much! I thought the haze was because I shot too wide open... I will work on this... Too bad the cupcakes are gone



Shooting at too large of an aperture could very well contribute to this.  If you were shooting at a larger aperture than f/8 or so, I would say it was a combination of the two.


----------



## RichardsTPF (Jun 5, 2012)

I can't tell whether the cake itself or the picture doesn't give me the hungry feeling.


----------

